# Jobs in Ibiza,Malaga,Mallorca and Tenerif for summer 2010?



## simonewantstogotoIBIZA (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi there does anyone know of any jobs going in Ibiza,Malaga,Mallorca and Tenerif??

I'm desperately trying to find jobs.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you do?? Do you have any qualifications? Do you speak and write Spanish? 

Spain is not having a good time workwise, construction industry has collapsed, tourists are down and it has one of the highest unemployment figures in Europe. However, if you're looking for temporary work/summer work then you really need to be here and its very much not what you know but who you know?? You could try looking at the on line
sur, or the friday ad newspapers?


Jo xxx


----------



## simonewantstogotoIBIZA (Mar 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> What do you do?? Do you have any qualifications? Do you speak and write Spanish?
> 
> Spain is not having a good time workwise, construction industry has collapsed, tourists are down and it has one of the highest unemployment figures in Europe. However, if you're looking for temporary work/summer work then you really need to be here and its very much not what you know but who you know?? You could try looking at the on line
> sur, or the friday ad newspapers?
> ...


Thanx for the info , 

Yes I speak 3 languages and read and write Spanish.
I'm trying to look for a Summer job to get out of the small spanish town im in at the moment.

Thanx again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

simonewantstogotoIBIZA said:


> Thanx for the info ,
> 
> Yes I speak 3 languages and read and write Spanish.
> I'm trying to look for a Summer job to get out of the small spanish town im in at the moment.
> ...



Go down to the coast and knock on doors, ask...

Jo xxx


----------



## mmoore308 (Mar 18, 2010)

*jobs in spain*



jojo said:


> What do you do?? Do you have any qualifications? Do you speak and write Spanish?
> 
> Spain is not having a good time workwise, construction industry has collapsed, tourists are down and it has one of the highest unemployment figures in Europe. However, if you're looking for temporary work/summer work then you really need to be here and its very much not what you know but who you know?? You could try looking at the on line
> sur, or the friday ad newspapers?
> ...


hi jo is it that bad for jobs iam a chef how hard would it be for me as me and my and kids realy what to live in spain as we are feed up with the uk


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mmoore308 said:


> hi jo is it that bad for jobs iam a chef how hard would it be for me as me and my and kids realy what to live in spain as we are feed up with the uk



Its not easy here. Imagine it this way. You are the family move down to .... say Cornwall and you look for work - now imagine doing that with no dole money, social security, social help at all and not being able to spaek the language???

The only thing you can do is stay in the UK and look at the Spanish newspapers on line and apply for work or come over on your own for a week or two and knock on doors??. If you get an interview and a job make sure you get a contract. But you will be up against a lot of other people. The unemployment situation here in Spain is far worse than that in the UK 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Simone

So ideas for work! If you are thinking about Tenerife or any of the other Canary Islands, you need to know that we have the highest level of unemployment in Spain here. However, there are jobs and as you speak Spanish, you have an equal chance as others in applying. The website used mostly for jobs here is InfoJobs.net - Bolsa de trabajo, ofertas de empleo It covers the whole of Spain, but you can select the regions that interest you. You have to register first, but then you just click apply when you see a job offer that appeals.

Now there are often temporary jobs just for the summer or for a number of months and using this site means that these offers are all legal - not just cash in hand which is not reliable.

If you do decide to look for work in the Canary Islands later in the year, have a look at the local website for information about what is happening on each of the islands. www.thecanaryislander.com

Good luck






simonewantstogotoIBIZA said:


> Hi there does anyone know of any jobs going in Ibiza,Malaga,Mallorca and Tenerif??
> 
> I'm desperately trying to find jobs.


----------

